# Mopani driftwood okay?



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has put mopani driftwood in a saltwater aquarium or if anyone can foresee any issues with doing so. after reading about it, the only issue i could see with it is if it lowers my pH, but if i use a buffer then I assume this wont really be an issue. But maybe someone out there knows more.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

JLong80 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has put mopani driftwood in a saltwater aquarium or if anyone can foresee any issues with doing so. after reading about it, the only issue i could see with it is if it lowers my pH, but if i use a buffer then I assume this wont really be an issue. But maybe someone out there knows more.


I have no experience with this, but my experience tells me that this is a bad idea. Maintaining a correct alkalinity in a marine environment is a difficult challenge, and adding driftwood will only make this more difficult. I see no reason at all why you would take this step.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with the potential issues with alkalinity and with a couple of other things. Do you know where it came from? It could have different metals soaked into it and could cause other issues as well.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

just to let everyone know what's going on with this...

I had been curing this piece of driftwood since well before I ever got any live rock, and has been sitting in my tank for months before starting this thread. I posted the question about the time that I would be considering placing fish into the tank. I haven't had any issues with the pH (other than adding neutral RO water during a water change, due to my own stupidity), and everything seemed fine, so I thought I would add a few small inhabitants and see what happens.

I got a small invert pack of a few snails and hermits, and 3 cardinals, and there doesn't seem to be any problems. So I planned on monitoring them and the levels for a while to keep an eye on it, but I don't really think there will be much of a problem at this point.


----------

